# off season waterfowl projects



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

So what are they?

Ive taken into carving. really good therapy considering the challenges of late. Lots to learn and take in, but a lot of pride goes in gunning over your own decoys.

Here are my first two corkers. (still a work in progress)









Also working on king block for a return trip to gun kings in January.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Mine is a beat up 14' jon boat that was given to me. I have already changed the barings on the trailer and put new tires on it. Next is to weld the two cracks that are in the bottom. After that I may start making a new mud motor so I don't have to use the 5hp Briggs and Stratton this year but we will see what the summer gives me.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

well, waterfowl related? I am constantly buying decoys, full bodys, floaters, sillos, shells. i like to keep building up, and replacing old. I buy new waders (i like to have 2-3 pair and rotate them). I do a bi-annual inventory.....little nick-nacks on the boat, lube the chain on the bike tire, scout, scout, and scout...yes even now, where I can....so, i don't know it thats a project, but more preparation


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! I have had the urge to carve my own for _years_ but havent forced myself to find time to do it yet...

Basswood heads??

Ill more than likely go the foamer route eventually, but where are you sourcing your cork?


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Way cool ! Nice work on the decoys. Make sure you post pictures when you get them done.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Longgun said:


> Nice! I have had the urge to carve my own for _years_ but havent forced myself to find time to do it yet...
> 
> Basswood heads??
> 
> Ill more than likely go the foamer route eventually, but where are you sourcing your cork?


The heads are made out of white cedar. Cork came from theduckblind.com, a great place to get your decoy carving stuff.

If you are looking to do some foamers, I've got some foam you can have. Now that I've started working with cork I don't care to touch foam again.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

My off season waterfowl projects consist of saving up all my kitchen passes for waterfowl season!

I've started chasing the bass a lot more lately which has been pretty fun, and spending more time training my pooch. It's too hard anymore to find inexpensive hobbies! I have a beer budget but a wine appetite!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

king eider said:


> The heads are made out of white cedar. Cork came from theduckblind.com, a great place to get your decoy carving stuff.
> 
> If you are looking to do some foamers, I've got some foam you can have. Now that I've started working with cork I don't care to touch foam again.


another site for great info is www.workingdecoys.com

Great! Thank you!!

My end goal of it is to carve a few different styles/species and mold/rotocast later so i have the means to replace a few at a time when needed. I say _end goal_ but, at this point its a pipe dream...lol.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Went to Lee Kay over the weekend to shoot some clay pigeons for a little practice. Determined we all need a LOT MORE practice.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Those are looking great King! I've always wanted to try cork, I just picked up some nice basswood and white pine from Macbeath's in SLC yesterday and I'm going to give some more wood birds a go soon. My first wood decoy was with cypress which turned out to be a poor choice! Other than that I have been training my dog and getting set up to build a pair of small marsh boats in a few weeks. Waterfowling 356 days a year!

Also, check out Duckboats.net-there are some incredibly talented carvers on there, stuff that will absolutely blow you away. They are a friendly and helpful bunch too.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I just got done putting quickslick on my duck boat. Talk about some cool stuff!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Replacing the axle on the boat,fixing the blind on the boat,working on the motor.ALso working with the pup. Buying a couple new decoys this year as well. I need to get started on it.I want to carve some swan decoys. but I dont think that going to happen any time soon.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Just about replacing all of my waterfowl gear... I think my mom decided I didn't need all of it while I was gone.. 

Oh well! It keeps me busy. Also a ton of practice.. After two years of not shooting, I am super rusty!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

AdamBrewer said:


> Just about replacing all of my waterfowl gear... I think my mom decided I didn't need all of it while I was gone..
> 
> Oh well! It keeps me busy. Also a ton of practice.. After two years of not shooting, I am super rusty!


Has it already been 2 years? Crazy. Welcome back.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

AdamBrewer said:


> Just about replacing all of my waterfowl gear... I think my mom decided I didn't need all of it while I was gone..
> 
> Oh well! It keeps me busy. Also a ton of practice.. After two years of not shooting, I am super rusty!


Welcome back Brewer! I got room for you in the boat this the fall!! Congrats on getting through the last two yrs.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Hunters safety. Perhaps this year dad won't suck so bad when he misses, when he is missing right along side me.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Has it already been 2 years? Crazy. Welcome back.


Haha. Yepp! Two years already, it went by super quick! Last fall and winter I was in Paducah, Kentucky.. The ducks and geese were so thick! It drove me crazy not being able to shoot them! haha.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

king eider said:


> Welcome back Brewer! I got room for you in the boat this the fall!! Congrats on getting through the last two yrs.


Thanks! That would be great! I am going to need some help getting used to everything again this fall. I'm sure all of my old spots have changed a ton... :shock:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I just got done putting quickslick on my duck boat. Talk about some cool stuff!


hmm, thinking about pulling the trigger on that (or the likes thereof) for my barge...

what'd it run ya?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

During the off season I'm always looking for deals on decoys. Found a good deal today.:grin: Avian X full body goose decoys.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Good deal = $$/??


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Longgun said:


> hmm, thinking about pulling the trigger on that (or the likes thereof) for my barge...
> 
> what'd it run ya?


95 bucks a gallon, direct from Brian, the owner of quickslick. its really cool stuff! Let me know if you want his number. 1 gallon was more than enough for my 1436 W/pods..


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lemme check back with ya after the season to see if you still think it was worth it. ;-)


----------

